# LOLH Roll Call Update



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

I for one will be in attendance.

Jason


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

cookieboy364 said:


> I for one will be in attendance.
> 
> Jason


4 weeks from today is the pre-pre-herf!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'll be there!! Can't wait!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> 4 weeks from today is the pre-pre-herf!


can't wait, I'm looking forward to it.

jason


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

For those attending, I have posted the Dinner Menu on the website (FAQ page).

We'll also have several different hot & cold horderves starting at noon on Saturday - until they run out! 

We'll then start the 'Club Stogie box pass' raffle & auction at 1:00.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

man i can't wait. these are the only days of vacation i take that is a real vacation.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Flight booked!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Sadly, we will miss our very first LOLH herf. Had to get tickets to go home for the holidays as well (gotta keep Mom's happy) so we aren't gonna make it. I'll try and ship you guys some smokes to auction off for the raffle.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

filly said:


> Sadly, we will miss our very first LOLH herf. Had to get tickets to go home for the holidays as well (gotta keep Mom's happy) so we aren't gonna make it. I'll try and ship you guys some smokes to auction off for the raffle.


This is not acceptable!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i thought i was going...
then i wasn't due to business in mississippi...
then the hurricane almost took out where i was going and i thought i was gonna be going....
now i'm not for sure, cuz my trip is moved to possibly wisconsin....

bah.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> i thought i was going...
> then i wasn't due to business in mississippi...
> then the hurricane almost took out where i was going and i thought i was gonna be going....
> now i'm not for sure, cuz my trip is moved to possibly wisconsin....
> ...


well heck greg this could be a little pit stop on the way to WI.


----------



## jhhop (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll miss seeing you Jen. Hopefully I'll make SoCal next year.


----------



## Egoist (Apr 30, 2005)

I should be there with DonJefe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cookieboy364 said:


> well heck greg this could be a little pit stop on the way to WI.


you tell that to the pilot and see if the airlines agree to it...


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> you tell that to the pilot and see if the airlines agree to it...


springfield has an airport.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> springfield has an airport.


i know, i was born in springfield.

just a business thing, y'know. i fly home the night of the pre-herf...


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

IHT said:


> i know, i was born in springfield.
> 
> just a business thing, y'know. i fly home the night of the pre-herf...


Then why not get off one plane and right back on another? LMAO or fly from WI into Springfield and then home after?


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

21 more days...then it's time to HERF!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MrJerry said:


> 21 more days...then it's time to *HERF!!!*


Yeah baby!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

filly said:


> Sadly, we will miss our very first LOLH herf. Had to get tickets to go home for the holidays as well (gotta keep Mom's happy) so we aren't gonna make it. I'll try and ship you guys some smokes to auction off for the raffle.


 :fu 
ok guess i better start the new chit list

jen and bill is on it

k


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

filly said:


> Sadly, we will miss our very first LOLH herf. Had to get tickets to go home for the holidays as well (gotta keep Mom's happy) so we aren't gonna make it. I'll try and ship you guys some smokes to auction off for the raffle.


but you have 85 boyfriends coming to the herf. i am depressed.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

filly said:


> Sadly, we will miss our very first LOLH herf. Had to get tickets to go home for the holidays as well (gotta keep Mom's happy) so we aren't gonna make it. I'll try and ship you guys some smokes to auction off for the raffle.


Damn, Kaeta and I are sorry to here that Jen, guess we'll see you next summer.
Hope things are going well for you and Bill!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Geesh! Sorry drill. just couldn't swing it but I will be sending a box of something to raffle and we'll be there in spirit. I'll definately call the day of the herf. Maybe I'll buy something over the phone! lol 

Jack and Kaeta, congrats. Sorry we won't be able to hook up as I was really lookin forward to seein you guys since you didn't make it to SoCal.


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

18 days left!

I'm going to be bringing a couple of coffee makers so we don't have to drink swill out of those large pots! Killer beans for everyone this year.

Here Kerry, don't forget to throw down some fresh gravel behind the garage...might need it.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Two weeks from this evening we'll be smoking cigars at the pre-pre-herf! :w :w :w


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

It has been touch & go if I was going to make it to LOLH. I really wanted to go this year but my wifes dad had a Heart attack so I had not booked my air yet!!!! 
BUT I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ALL IS GOING OK SO I AM IN See you guys there


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Havanaaddict said:


> It has been touch & go if I was going to make it to LOLH. I really wanted to go this year but my wifes dad had a Heart attack so I had not booked my air yet!!!!
> BUT I JUST GOT THE NEWS THAT ALL IS GOING OK SO I AM IN See you guys there


OH, IT'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> OH, IT'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :r :r :r


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

14 days to go!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll be in DC that week, if I wasn't you'd be seeing me there! Smoke one for me, and I'll do the same for y'all!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

One week from today we will be starting all the LOLH festivities. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------

